# ماذا تعرف عن الشلالات ؟!!



## alhor (24 يونيو 2007)

:mus13: الشلالات :mus13:







تتشكل معظم الشلالات بالقرب من مصدر النهر، في المناطق التي يغطي فيها الصخر الصلب طبقة من الصخر اللين.

وعبر آلاف السنين، تنحت المياه الصخر اللين تاركة حافة من الصخر الصلب تفيض من فوقها كشلال. 

ثم يبدأ الشلال بالتراجع تدريجياً، فتستمرالمياه بحفر الصخر إلى أن يتحول من فج سحيق إلى سلسلة منحدرات نهرية متدرجة العمق

تنحدر المياه نزولاً في الشلالات،لكن ما الذي يدفع بها صعوداً من باطن الأرض؟ الينابيع الحارة أعمدة من البخار والمياه الساخنة تتفجر كالبراكين المائية. 

وفي الواقع،إن الصخور البركانية في باطن الأرض هي التي ترفع حرارة المياه المتجمعة تحت سطحها، وبتأثير الضغط القوي، تغلي المياه، فتتمدد ويندفع مزيج البخار والماء نحو سطح الأرض، فنراها على شكل أعمدة ترتفع إلى5000 متر أحياناً! .

نراها عادة نقية، وعذبة،متفجرة، وخارجة عن السيطرة، تحفر الصخور حفراً وتفتتها تفتيتاً، فتنحدر كشلالات ضخمة، وتتفجر من باطن الأرض، فتنبعث كينابيع مياه حارة فهى من العناصر الطبيعية.







والشلال هو هبوط مفاجئ لنهر أو جدول من مستوى مجرى النهر إلى مستوى منخفض بدرجة كبيرة عن سالفه ,وتحدث الشلالات عادة حيث يعبر النهر صخوراً صلبة تقاوم التعرية , وحيث يزداد الانحدار فينساب الماء أسرع من المعتاد , وتمثل الشلالات ومنحدرات الماء انكساراً في انحدارية القطاع الجانبي لمجرى النهر الواقع بين منبعه ومصبه , ولعل شلالات أنجل( انخر ) بفنزويلا هي أعلى شلالات المياه بالعالم بمجموع سقوط 979متر , والشلالات بشكل عام ذات قيمة عالية , لأن سقوط المياه عادة يستخدم في إنتاج القدرة الهيدروكهربائية , كما أنها من جانب آخر تجتذب السياح ولهذا فإن العديد من الشلالات أصبح محميات في منتزهات وطنية .

​


----------



## alhor (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن الشلالات ؟!!*



اربع شلالات مشهورة فى العالم

:mus13: شلالات نياجرا :mus13:







تقع شلالات نياجرا على نهر نياجارا الذى يجرى على الحدود بين كندا والولايات المتحدة .






وفى وسط النهر جزيرة كاوت التى تقسم الشلالات الى جزئين ، الجزء الاكبر يسمى شلال هوسشو ويقع فى الجانب الكندى ، ارتفاعه ستة وخمسون مترا وعرضه ستمائة وسبعون مترا .






اما الجزء الاخر فيسمى شلال امريكا فى قرب الولايات المتحدة ، وارتفاعه ثمانية وخمسون مترا  وعرضه ثلاثمائة وعشرون مترا .






وبسبب موقعها المتميز تبدو هذه الشلالات الكبيرة من اجمل واشهر الشلالات فى العالم .


​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن الشلالات ؟!!*

يا رب يخليك لينا يا الحر دايما" كده مزود ثقافتنا خاصة" فى المواضيع اللى قليل ما بنقرا فيها ........زشكرا" جزيلا" .


----------



## alhor (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن الشلالات ؟!!*


اشكرك يادونا على مجاملتك الرقيقة وعلى تشجيعك المتواصل 

الرب يبارك حياتك 

للموضوع باقية 

تحياتى 


​


----------



## alhor (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن الشلالات ؟!!*


:mus13: شلالات فكتوريا :mus13:






فشلالات فيكتوريا التي اكتشفها مستكشف بريطاني عام 1855م بين زامبيا وزمبابوي ، ففي منتصف المسافة بين منبع ومصب نهر الزمبيزي حيث يبلغ عرض النهر نحو 1,5 كم في تلك النقطة ، وينحدر فجأة في هوة عميقة وضيقة ، حيث يسمح وادى ضيق طوله 45كم بتدفق الماء إلى الخارج ، ويتراوح ارتفاع الشلالات بين 78م في ضفة النهر اليمنى و105م في وسطه .






ويمكن للمرء مشاهدة الرذاذ والضباب الرقيق المتصاعدين من الشلالات ، وقد أنشئت فوق الشلالات وحدة كهرباء مائية ، تنتج كميات من الطاقة الكهربائية . 

وتسمى الكهرباء التي تولد من خلال الشلالات بمحطات القدرة الكهرومائية وهي تشكل على مستوى العالم ما نسبته 22% من إجمالي القدرة الكهربائية بالعالم ، وتُحول تلك المحطات الطاقة الناتجة من سقوط المياه إلى طاقة كهربائية ، وعادة تستخدم محطة القدرة الكهربائية المياه المخزونة خلف السد ، فيتدفق الماء من خلال مجرى أو أنبوب إلى توربين مائي أو توربين هيدروليكي بالمحطة ، وعندما يندفع الماء خلال التوربين يدور عمود التوربين الذي يشغل المولد الكهربائي .






تعتبر شلالات فكتوريا أكبر مجموعة من الشلالات في قارة افريقيا. وهى تقع في منطقة الالتقاء بين المجرين الاعلى والاوسط لنهر زامبيا الغربي في الحدود بين زمبابوي زامبيا، حيث ترتفع 87 مترا عن سطح البحر. 

وتسيل مياه النهر في هذه المنطقة بشكل حرف " Z " ويبلغ طولها حوالى 97 كيلومترا وعرضها من 24 مترا الى 100 متر. ويقع أكبر شلال من هذه الشلالات بين جزيرة مارانبى وجزيرة كاتراكت. ويصل طوله من الاعلى الى الاسفل الى 122مترا وعرضه 1800متر.






ويمكن أن يسمع الزائر أصداء هدير هذا الشلال قبل وصوله اليه بمسافة بعيدة ، ويشاهد ضبابا كثيفا يشبه السحاب يرتفع فوق المياه بعد وصوله اليه. 

ويطلق السكان المحليون عليه إسم موسي أوتونييا الذي يعني"شلال يحدث ضبابا ورعدا." وتصل كمية المياه التي تتدفق من هذا الشلال الى 1400متر مكعب في الثانية. 

وفي موسم الامطار تصل الى 5000متر مكعب في الثانية.

​


----------



## alhor (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن الشلالات ؟!!*



:mus13: شلالات ييغواسو :mus13:






مشهورة فى العالم ايضا  وهى ترقد على نهر ييغواسو على الحدود بين الارجنيتين والبرازيل بامريكا اللاتينية. 

شكله مثل حدوة الحصان ، ارتفاعها 82مترا وعرضها 4000متر .





وتنمو على جميع الاجراف فيها وحولها انواع عديدة من الاشجار والنباتات ، مما يقسمها الى اكثر من 270سيلا من السيول المتدفقة والشلالات الصغيرة العديدة . 





و هناك الهواء نقى وصاف والمناظر جذابة وساحرة كانك تدخل الى فردوس .



​


----------



## alhor (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن الشلالات ؟!!*



:mus13: شلالات انخر :mus13:





تقع فى فنزويلا وهى اعلى الشلالات ارتفاعا فى العالم ، حيث تتدفق المياه من الاعلى الى الاسفل مباشرة بدون لمس اى جرف حجرى،  فيبلغ ارتفاع انحدار الماء 979مترا . 





كانت هذه الشلالات مخفية  فى عمق الغابات لايعرفها احد . 





وفى عام 1935  اكتشفها مغامر امريكى اسمه آنخر من الاجواء بالطائرة ، فسماها شلالات انخر  . 





​


----------



## alhor (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن الشلالات ؟!!*


وتوجد ايضا بعض الشلالات الصغيرة مثل سيدنى ونيوزلندا


:mus13: شلال نيوزلندا :mus13:





:mus13: شلال سيدنى :mus13:





​


----------



## nonogirl89 (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن الشلالات ؟!!*

ميرسي كتير على الموضوع ياالحر
فعلا موضوع متميز ومدعم بالصور الجميلة 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## alhor (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن الشلالات ؟!!*



اشكرك يا نونو على مشاركتك ومجاملتك الرقيقة 

:16_14_21:

تحياتى

​


----------

